# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Possible to build new concrete pool inside old one?? Old one= dodgy & too big..

## DBR

Ok, we had our concrete pool tested for leaks and it appears it has more leaks than the simpson desert. 
So we have a few options: 
We could have the pool cracks repaired- which would probably cost up to 4-5 grand and is no guarantee for future cracks given the pool was built in 1984. 
Or we could have the pool fibreglassed which will cost 20grand and once again is no guarantee that the current pool surface won't continue to move - resulting in further leaks. 
BUT--- i was thinking is it possible to basically build a new concrete pool with a 200mm gap around current pool surface inside our current pool?? We would fill the gaps between old and the new pool with blue metal for drainage and the old pool can move and continue to crack as much as it likes with the new pool being freestanding basically. Our current pool size is 10m by 4.8m and the new pool size would be a perfect rectangle 8.5m by 3.5m..  Pavers over the top of the blue metal surrounding the new pool.       Do you think this could be done with less than 25 grand? Given a simple design, no excavation required, fencing already there, landscaping not required, and pool pump, motor, filter etc already in operation?

----------


## Gaza

You could just spray Crete new pool she'll over old one with enough reo init so it's basic a new structer   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DBR

> You could just spray Crete new pool she'll over old one with enough reo init so it's basic a new structer   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  THANKS heaps for the response my concern is that if there is any further movement of the current pool structure this could affect the new pool?? Hence, my method to madness was that if we have a new pool installed with say 300mm gap around the outside filled with blue metal for drainage - and movement- the new pool would be its own structure- thus if the old pool was dodgy and continues to crack further it would have no effect on the new one..

----------


## joynz

Would there be a gap on the bottom too?  Because if not, maybe you would still get movement?

----------


## DBR

Hi Joynz,, yes there would be a gap albeit small gap at the bottom…  i am hoping that i can achieve this with about 20grand… i figure that no excavation is required, and the pump room is already set up, and fencing etc…

----------


## woodbe

How will you maintain drainage between the pools? There's no access if problems develop. 
I think I'd go with Gaza's idea. Strip the existing pool back to bare concrete, rough it up, put some starter bars in, install the new reo formwork and spray in the new pool. If you're worried about movement just increase the reo.

----------

